# Anyone Rejetted a HSS724 ?



## digdex (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm at about 200' elevation and feel my new HSS724 is bogging down. Any help on re jetting would be appreciated. Will a Honda dealer do it for me ?


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Does choking it smooth it out?


----------



## Xwild (Mar 18, 2018)

Lots of us with HSS724 have rejetted. I'm at 1550 and went to a #82. Some have mentioned going even bigger. Major improvement.

If you're able to use a socket and a screwdriver, it's a job you can do in less than 30 minutes. And your dealer may or may not be willing to do it for you (they're not supposed to).

There is a video in the rejetting thread showing how to do it. biggest key is that you want to make sure your screwdriver fits into the slot in the jet very perfectly. I took a grinder to an old screwdriver to get a perfect fit.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I've got the new jet and will install in off season. Maybe an impeller kit too, and mod my chute. Fun for springtime


----------



## johng13 (Jan 27, 2019)

I went to a #82 at first and felt a little improvement, but the I read on another forum on Facebook that this guy has been putting #88 jets on the units he upgrades.... I did that and it feels great. I'm at about 600' elevation. I am also considering installing an impeller kit.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I hate bumping an old thread but can anyone else confirm if #88 is a good fit for the HSS724? I have a machine here thats only a couple of years old, I am sure well broken in by now with the stock carb. 

I have read the rejetting thread and most people go with either #78, #80 or #82 in the HSS724. I am at sea level pretty much, would #85 or #88 be a good fit, I do have some #82 in stock but want to throw in something that would be a better fit for sea level, leaning towards the #85 right now myself. 

Thoughts?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> I hate bumping an old thread but can anyone else confirm if #88 is a good fit for the HSS724? I have a machine here thats only a couple of years old, I am sure well broken in by now with the stock carb.
> 
> I have read the rejetting thread and most people go with either #78, #80 or #82 in the HSS724. I am at sea level pretty much, would #85 or #88 be a good fit, I do have some #82 in stock but want to throw in something that would be a better fit for sea level, leaning towards the #85 right now myself.
> 
> Thoughts?


I tell people to geta couple jets and just experiment. They are only what $6 each. Recently had a friend with a 1132 at about 8500 feet that was bogging down. Spoke to head mechanic at Honda dealer and they suggested one size down which they did not have in stock so he gave me 2 sizes down and it worked.

just saying one size may work but another may work better . only takes a few minutes to find out. 

good luck.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

^^ I'd do that if it was my machine but this one is going to a new home a few hours away and the new owner isnt really that handy to change the jet, hence is why I am trying to a pick a jet that would perform great. 

The previous owner used the machine for two years with the chute joystick broken, all it needed was the joystick to be opened, the contact terminals to be cleaned and put back together.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JnC said:


> would #85 or #88 be a good fit


That would be getting up into the HSS928 jet size range...


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

This is the Tillotson TCT for clones and Honda. If it fits it will work and can be tuned easily for any engine.

The TF is for small blocks and the TG for big blocks.
I beleive it will even work on the Honda GC engines ( question of physical fit and linkages )






For political reasons it can only be used for competition snow blowing or non emissions controlled snowblowers and power equipment manufactured before 1990 or.... I guess Mexico they still don;t have emissions control rules right?

Yes on the surface of it I know its a pain in the arse to swap a whole carb.
Perhaps a bit more expensive than a jet block but you will always have the option of tuning on the fly.

This is also a great tool for quickly setting up a carb.


https://www.gunson.co.uk/Product/G4074/Colortune-Single-Plug-Kit-14mm


Gunson Colour tune
For the low side only...
Tune the low side and the engine will have a clean idle.
Run the engine and read your plugs for the high side now and you will only be reading what you are actually working on.

I can glean all kinds of information by a visual indication of how the burn looks about the fuel map on this clone.
I can see the idle is clean, a buit warm and rich for decent off idle throttle response.
I can see it richen slightly more as the throttle shutter moves and uncovers the secondary fuel discharge ports up to about 2500 rpm then lean up a little again as the high side starts to pass fuel and the rpm increases.
I can see under high vacuum as the shutter closes the mixture richens even more and the engine is quite lively and responsive the throttle and this guy blips the throttle







Gosh that is a very strange small block...
Why... That looks like a big old 7/8 venturi 1 inch bore Series 3 Tecumseh carb modified to run on a small block.
Witchcraft I say!!!!!!!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

NOS said:


> This is the Tillotson TCT for clones and Honda.


There's nothing wrong with the carb that @JnC is discussing. He just wants to up-jet to improve (richen) the mixture.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

JnC said:


> I hate bumping an old thread but can anyone else confirm if #88 is a good fit for the HSS724? I have a machine here thats only a couple of years old, I am sure well broken in by now with the stock carb.
> 
> I have read the rejetting thread and most people go with either #78, #80 or #82 in the HSS724. I am at sea level pretty much, would #85 or #88 be a good fit, I do have some #82 in stock but want to throw in something that would be a better fit for sea level, leaning towards the #85 right now myself.
> 
> Thoughts?


What's wrong with it? You've used it for two years at your elevation and the buyer is about the same so no point in changing it before it gets there. Wherever it's headed it may work just fine. No point in speculating. JMHO


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

tabora said:


> There's nothing wrong with the carb that @JnC is discussing. He just wants to up-jet to improve (richen) the mixture.


Sometimes its just easier to use an adjustable carb.

I dunno......

Back in the 80s there was an outboard dealership in Calgary that had an issue with some engines and I worked for the company that made them.
It was an altitude issue as well since these engines left Japan jetted for sea level.

I got in trouble for suggesting they raid the Yamaha parts bin for jets.
Problem partly solve, next I had to find a way to help these guys tune over the telephone.
I found this tool from Gunson that made their lives easy.....

If there is one thing I have noticed over the years its that nothing ever leaves Japan or China that is perfectly jetted for its final destination.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

NOS said:


> If there is one thing I have noticed over the years its that nothing ever leaves Japan or China that is perfectly jetted for its final destination.


Of course, the GX Honda engines for the North America markets are made in Thailand...








Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


Honda Snow Blower Model Number Decoding: Example: HSS1332ACTD/A HS = Honda Snow Blower S = Small Frame (some say Steering) 13 = Nominal Gross HP (5=GX140, 6=GX160, 7=GX200, 8=GX240, 9=GX270, 11=GX340, 13=GX390) 32 = Clearing Width (inches = 22, 24, 28, 32, 36 or centimeters = 55, 60, 70, 80...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

tabora said:


> Of course, the GX Honda engines for the North America markets are made in Thailand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course most Honda small engines are made in Thailand or China these days to save labour costs.
I buy my Honda parts from a Honda dealer in Thailand as well and you should see how much more we pay for the same parts here..............

He builds race engines and they have what they call long tail boats over there.
The modify and race a lot of GX engines at these events too!


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

This is the Z4M piston.









I was the first in Canada to have these when the part came out ( made in Thailand ) .
I took a great deal of pleasure in taunting the local Honda dealer by getting parts he had no yet seen as the GX160 that used this piston had not even been released to the Can/US market.

They used the same or rather a compatible rings set so I was there just to get a top ring.
I wanted an OS ring to file fit.

And taunt them I did....
I told him if he ever decided he wanted to have actual parts in the dealer ship I could supply him with stuff like the and make a list up of compatible universal fit parts...
This piston was intended for the GX160 but it had a short skirt that let you use it in the 200 as well without the need to trim the skirt like we had to in the old days.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Never one to know when it stop kicking a dead horse ( I will say I am mechanically tenderizing )

I thought I might grind some numbers and search for stuff
Right now EC is selling a completely adjustable carb for 23.99








Tillotson TCT Carburetor-TCT






www.eccarburetors.com





Best deal I can find on a jet kit is a 10 jet kit from these guys I never heard of 11.99





Carburetor-Main-Jet-10-Pack-GX-Honda-Replacement-Parts-42.0765


Carburetor Main Jet-10 Pack-42.0764-Power Washer Engine Parts-GX160, GX200, GX240, GX270, GX340, GX390-Gxparts. 42.0766. Quantity Discounts up to 20%. Call 1-800-333-9274



www.gxparts.com





If you go with a jet kit I suggest you also buy a low side jet and a GX140 emulsion tube.








DJ-1251 BSP/Clone GX140 "E" Tube


BSP Clone GX200 GX140 140 e-tube emulsion tube




www.arcracing.com





Try drilling the low side jet 1 drill size ( I think stock .is .017 so try one drill up at a time for best idle. but you will not need to go larger than about .020)








DJ-1241R Ruixing Low RPM Jet


low speed jet gx160 gx200 clone Ruing ruixing ruxing predator




www.arcracing.com





The emulsion tube on its own for the 140 has smaller holes in it so it increases the pull on the main jet a little and I find this fattens up the transition point from the low side to the high side.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

NOS said:


> Of course most Honda small engines are made in Thailand or China these days to save labour costs.


All Honda GX engines for the North American OPE market have been made in Thailand for MANY years (since at least the HS K1s) at the EXCELLENT small engine plant there, which opened in 1987.








Power Products | Products | Honda Global


Power Products. As part of its Power Products Business, Honda has provided a diverse range of items, including general-purpose engines, tillers, generators, snow throwers, lawnmowers, pumps and outboard engines. Cumulative global production of power products has reached customers in more than 50...




global.honda






[email protected] said:


> All current Honda *2-stage* machines sold in the USA, Canada, most European locations, and Japan use the "HSS" name, and are built at Honda's plant in Swepsonville, North Carolina (HSS724, HSS928, HSS1332). The GX engines for these machines are made at Honda's massive engine plant in Thailand. The one model/exception to this is the HS1336i 'Hybrid' track model, which is made in Japan.
> 
> Slightly older (prior to 2014) 2-stage machines were made at Honda's plant in Japan, with GX engines imported from Thailand.





[email protected] said:


> Engines for the HS928 were manufactured at the Honda plant in Thailand, then shipped to Japan for final assembly into the snow blower.
> 
> Pretty much all Honda engines 200cc and larger that are sold as loose engines or as part of a CBU (completely built unit) like a snow blower, generator, etc. are cast, machined, and assembled at the Honda Thailand plant.
> 
> For the new HSS 2-stage models, the Thailand plant will ship built engines to the Honda plant in Swepsonville for final assembly into the snow blower frame.





[email protected] said:


> All current Honda *single-stage* machines are totally manufactured at the Swepsonville plant, and that includes the GC engines, which are cast, machined, and assembled at that location. This includes all current HS720 models (3 versions) and late model HS520 machines (2 versions). All single-stage machines prior to the HS520 were made in Japan (HS35, HS521, HS522, HS621) and most had GX OHV engines, one exception was the HS35, which had a 150cc flathead engine.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

tabora said:


> All Honda GX engines for the North American OPE market have been made in Thailand for MANY years (since at least the 1990s) at the EXCELLENT small engine plant there, which opened in 1987.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That could be true.
I wonder where this is made?


https://www.engine-specs.net/honda/gp200.html



All Kubuta engines that go between frame rails are made in Japan.
Except the ones made in China that do not...
Everything is subjective.

All Duezt engines are made in Germany except those that are not.
( see far left that is an FL4-912 duetz made under liscence in India for duetze and re badges as such were blah blah... needless to say if you import a container of them and sell them here it creates warrtey mayhem ) .





Industrial Engines - Kirloskar Oil Engines Ltd







koel.kirloskar.com





All volvo penta I/O are made in Sweden, except for the ones made in Japan by Nissan...
Speaking of Nissan...
Once you could buy the same 5hp motor from two completely different companies one was called a Tohatsu....
For a while even a 5 hp Evinrude was the same engine made at the same factory.

I think its easier and more correct what they want you to buy is made where they want you to get it and that could be made where ever they like and your going to pay what ever they want.
Just stay inside the dealer network or you get black listed like me.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

NOS said:


> I wonder where this is made?
> https://www.engine-specs.net/honda/gp200.html


GP light-use engines are the first engine series that Honda has developed for emerging nations. I would guess China?


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Not sure about USA I don't live there, but you do get some GP200 engines on stuff in Canada. Usualy surplus places like Princess auto ( Canada's Harbour Fright ).
A GP is a GX exactly the same engine just made at a different plant with a different name and a different client in mind.
Clones are a real problem for Honda and they would rather not see 100 dollar GP engines sold here because it will bastardize the market.
People will realize a Honda is perhaps a bit over priced shall we say?

It was an attempt to make a clone fighter that was not a piece of crap like the GC series.
Notice the Chinese did not clone the GC?
Cause its CRAP-OLA ha ha...










Here is a personal fav of mine
Westbend 820, Chrysler 820, US Motors 820
























Who made who and where HA HA HA

Boy we are out in the middle of the rhubarb patch and heading down a wabbit hole....
I'm just a simple mine electchicken, but I had my own import export thing going on for a while.
Its weird out there most people do not see how interconnected things are. Now that supply chains are a mess its front and centre but you really have to get out there and dig to see what is made where and for whom..

OK one more than I am done here.

This is not a Villiers MK12.9 ( this is made in India by artisan engine builders LOL??? )
I don;t know what it is, but I would live to get my hands a bunch of them, buff them up and sell them as vintage kart racing engines from the 50s/60s.
I don't think you had this brand in the USA but we had a lot of them here and it would be cool to have some again.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

HSS724 rejet today: *At Sea Level*

I have a two year old Canadian HSS724 that I upgraded today. I upgraded from the stock #75 to a #78.

It seems like a major improvement. Although, I do not have a good baseline to measure against. The machine is new to me, and I have not had an opportunity to have it under a load.

The machine seems to run much smoother at full idle then before. It seemed to be slightly hunting at full throttle on the old jet, but not at idle. As noted, I am at sea level.

I am half handy. I would never have attempted replacing a carb jet on my own but for the support in this forum. It was quite straight forward and 10 -15 minutes total.

Installing my tach/hour meter tomorrow, and I will remove augers to lube with anti seize.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Caper63 said:


> HSS724 rejet today: *At Sea Level*
> 
> I have a two year old Canadian HSS724 that I upgraded today. I upgraded from the stock #75 to a #78.
> 
> ...


Read plugs man that's the secrete.


----------

